# Cafe Pyrus (Kitchener, Ontario)



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Located in downtown Kitchener, Cafe Pyrus is all about putting delicious things in your face!

*

With a passion for all things tasty, Cafe Pyrus features a local, organic and vegan menu, and easily some of the tastiest coffee in the region.

*

We like to educate as we go, and spend a lot of time trying to convert Tim Horton/Coffee Cultre lovers to drinking real coffee!

Sustainability is one of our major focuses with both food and coffee, we work on&#8230;

More...


----------

